# Caribbean Vacations Forums > British Virgin Islands >  >  Cane Garden Bay

## JoshA

In the morning at the Anegada anchorage, our neighbor dinghied his lab to shore for some necessary business.



We embarked on a long, windy, bumpy reach 






toward the airport at Beef Island



and beyond to Guana Island and the snorkeling at Monkey Point.





This was followed by an easy downwind sail to Cane Garden Bay on the northwest shore of Tortola where, again, we had to anchor.







We invited the flotilla over for a sunset cocktail party



with a great view of the bay.





After sunset, we had dinner and dancing at Quito's (to the right of the boat pictured above).



We lingered over drinks at the outdoor bar until they closed.

----------


## MIke R

going to Quitos?

----------


## MIke R

oh..sorry...you did go to Quitos.....cool

does he still perform there?

----------


## Peter NJ

Yes

----------


## Peter NJ

Loving the reports Josh thanks

----------


## Rosemary

Your trip continues to look wonderful.   Thank you for sharing.  Will you get to Virgin Gorda?  The Loro Piana maxi yacht regatta is going on now.  Boats galore.

----------


## JoshA

Peter is right, Mike. We got to CGB on a Thursday night which is the night I always remember Quito playing solo but he had switched that to Friday. I wasn't consulted.  :Music2:  Had I known, I might have lobbied to put in at Diamond Cay on Jost instead but the east swell conditions were perfect for spending the night in CGB. In his place was a band that got everyone up and dancing to reggae versions of songs like Lady in Red. No lie. We heard these on the radio too. We had the boat sound system tuned to 92.3 all week playing eclectic music perfect for the boat.

Rosemary, we had been in Gorda Sound before the sail to Anegada and were continuing our counterclockwise circumnavigation of the BVI. I'm in snowbound Massachusetts now but would love to be back in Virgin Gorda on a maxi yacht.

----------


## Rosemary

Me too, Josh!  Again, thank you for sharing your trip!

----------

